
60 FPS Retro Gaming on Mobile – Master System Emulator in JavaScript (2013) - tosh
https://gmarty.github.io/jsSMS/Reject.JS-2013-Slides/
======
bastijn
I hate it when they take over my browsers back button. Pressing back until you
hit HN again is a pain when you watched the whole thing.

Credits on the actual content though. Nice achievement.

~~~
earenndil
I always open hn links in a new tab, so then I can just close it and go back
to the hn post.

~~~
bastijn
On a pc/laptop I do the same, on a phone it is too inconvenient. Too many
clicks. Or at least, that are my 2 cents.

~~~
earenndil
IDK about android, but on ios I just force touch (or long touch on pre-6s
devices) and select 'open in background'. Not that many clicks, imo.

~~~
bastijn
But you'd have to switch to that tab, close the tab again, which is all at the
top and not too easy to reach for my thumb.

I have to say Safari is better with having tabs at the bottom but that is not
available cross-platform so I can use it on my windows based machines.

------
exikyut
For a related example of a recompiler, see
[http://cvs.schmorp.de/vt102/vt102](http://cvs.schmorp.de/vt102/vt102) \- this
JITs the vt102 ROM into Perl which is then eval'd.

Yup; hack. Illustrative.

------
t0mek
The same presentation is available as a Sega Master System ROM, that can be
launched in the described web emulator:

[https://gmarty.github.io/jsSMS/](https://gmarty.github.io/jsSMS/)

(just choose the Reject.js 2013 ROM)

------
aappleby
Not sure if it's still the case, but DataView used to be vastly slower than
having multiple typed views (Uint(8/16/32)Array) of the same buffer. Could
explain some of the perf difference.

------
tosh
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey2TGjLTYuw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey2TGjLTYuw)

------
code_duck
Love it! The SMS is my favorite system, but I am much better with JavaScript
than C. I'll definitely be checking this out on github.

------
saagarjha
It would be great for accessibility if the pixellation was the result of a
font, rather than actually using images to represent the text.

~~~
mosselman
It would be great for the persistence of knowledge if they'd engrave the
knowledge into titanium slabs that are buried in a protected cave as well.

Correct me if I am wrong though, I believe, usually, that presentations are
meant to be shown on a stage of some sort. I don't see how accessibility comes
into play here.

What I often see is that presentations at conferences/meetups, etc are not
shared at all. Rather than giving props to gmarty you complain about
accessibility.

He made an effort to create a great looking presentations and, instead of a
compliment, he gets criticised for not adhering to a 'better' technological
and user experience standard to achieve it. The irony being that if he'd have
opted to not share at all, there wouldn't have been a user experience problem
to begin with.

~~~
toxicFork
Your way of thinking is not healthy for personal development or long-term
happiness.

People should not do things to receive compliments.

If they receive a compliment, they may feel better for a second. How much
further does that take them?

Criticism should be welcomed, not fought.

If the person used text instead of images, this knowledge would be easier to
spread around to people who have eye problems, for example, and perhaps even
for search engine optimisation. They'd be known in a bigger circle. At the
cost of a bit more effort, perhaps.

It's up to the person who gives the presentation to decide whether this effort
is worth it. But they would NOT be hurt by criticism. If they are, that's a
big problem.

However, if they never see the criticism, they would have fewer opportunities
to improve.

Giving a compliment is giving a fish. Giving criticism is helping someone fish
better.

------
dlhavema
Please don't destroy the back button... i had to click it 60 times to get back
here...

~~~
willio58
Yep, hijacking the back button is rarely useful if ever. I would never think
to click back to go one slide back.

~~~
codetrotter
I disagree, I think it makes sense. It makes it possible to link to a specific
slide.

~~~
Nullabillity
You can use replaceState[0] to update the URL without adding a new history
entry.

[0]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/History_API...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/History_API#The_replaceState\(\)_method)

~~~
codetrotter
True, forgot about that. Yeah that would’ve been preferable.

------
M_Bakhtiari
Why did they use anti-aliasing? Doesn't look very retro.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Retro games weren’t pixelated per se [http://kayin.moe/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/1391807722376.pn...](http://kayin.moe/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/1391807722376.png)

~~~
rocky1138
Yes and no. Many of us used S-Video then RGB/VGA wherever available. Though in
the case of the original NES our options were indeed limited.

~~~
code_duck
I played my Sega Genesis occasionally on the Amiga monitor, but far more on
composite televisions. Other systems like Atari, NES and SMS, only on a TV. I
would estimate the proportion of people who used monitors vs TVs for 8 and 16
bit gaming is very small.

